# Favorite Fruit?



## monalu11 (Jul 16, 2015)

What fruit do you think looks best in AC? I like the tropical ones. Durians and such.


----------



## TuesdayE (Jul 16, 2015)

I like apples and peaches. Peaches used to be my favorite, but the perfect apple in ACNL has such a cute design, so now apples are my favorite.


P.S. Three cheers for Mitzi! I adore her. I currently only have her on ACGC though.


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 16, 2015)

lemons and perfect apples


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 16, 2015)

I think the peaches look the best ~ especially when they're perfect.


----------



## Antonykun (Jul 16, 2015)

oranges but man is that perfect apple pleasing to the eye


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 16, 2015)

Lemons, they look so cute in the game. And I also like lemons in RL, as I kid I would eat them. Yes, peel and all. 

I know..I was a weird kid.


----------



## Perri (Jul 16, 2015)

Lemons and cherries. It's so hard to pick either one, but I chose cherries! Both are rl favs too. I would make my own lemonade all the time n' stuff. x3


----------



## AC Zoey (Jul 17, 2015)

mitzi_crossing said:


> Lemons, they look so cute in the game. And I also like lemons in RL, as I kid I would eat them. Yes, peel and all.
> 
> I know..I was a weird kid.



I though I was the only one who did that!

I think I like the peaches best, though. They're so pretty, and I love them irl.


----------



## kelpy (Jul 17, 2015)

The peaches..
<3


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jul 17, 2015)

I would say cherries, but also apples, peaches, and oranges... I don't know.


----------



## AkiBear (Jul 18, 2015)

I think cherries look really nice, and peaches. Bananas are cool, too.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Jul 18, 2015)

I personally love Apples and Peaches. But I voted for peach because they look so beautiful when they are perfect.

I find Mangoes weird because they dont look like those in real life.


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jul 18, 2015)

I like the apples the best, just because the perfect ones look like caramel apples <3 peaches look like butts in my opinion.


----------



## inkling (Jul 18, 2015)

I voted lychee but mango is super close


----------



## saccharine (Jul 18, 2015)

I think peaches look the best~
They're so cute but it's a shame my town has pears.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm super picky about my fruits for some reason. I will not have a map unless it has Apples or Cherries. I like the way they look best, especially in perfect form. 
I hate oranges the most. I think they look ugly, and even uglier when they're perfect.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 19, 2015)

I voted for apples. Such a bright, happy, fruit.


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 19, 2015)

I also like lemons too, they're really uplifting


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 19, 2015)

Apples. I also like cherries, but not as much as apples.


----------



## Zandy (Jul 19, 2015)

I like the look of Apples, Lemons, and Perfect Cherries.


----------



## Jas (Jul 19, 2015)

I love the cherries and lemons!
Unfortunately my town has pears haha x(


----------



## shanni (Jul 19, 2015)

Peaches and Cherries are super cute 
I voted peaches. My town's national fruit = apples though.


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

Cherries are kawaii


----------



## Mayorforlyfe (Jul 19, 2015)

Definitely apples! And the sparkly perfect apple design? Cant beat it!


----------



## sleepel (Jul 20, 2015)

Peach or Banana.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 20, 2015)

Cherries because I love the look of perfect cherries in game, next would be persimmons.


----------



## Bottles (Jul 20, 2015)

Mangos and lemons


----------



## Fuwa (Jul 21, 2015)

I love the pears


----------



## amarylis.panda (Jul 22, 2015)

i like mangos. idk why. they're just colorful.

i also like the peaches and persimmons.


----------



## michler (Jul 23, 2015)

Apples


----------



## M i l l i o (Jul 25, 2015)

I really love the look of perfect peaches~

So lovely~


----------



## Enny156 (Jul 26, 2015)

Apples! :3 But always end up with oranges. ALWAYS.


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 26, 2015)

Peaches! My favorite color is pink lol.


----------



## Wembely (Jul 29, 2015)

I like the way the lemons look.


----------



## derezzed (Aug 1, 2015)

I like how the mangoes look in the game. It's also a plus that they're the fruit that fits with my town color scheme the best, so I voted for them in the poll :-] 
I also like durians and lychees, though!


----------



## QueenOfFabulous (Aug 2, 2015)

Cherries and apples are my favourite. Peaches and oranges are my least favourite, but I always end up with them. ALWAYS.


----------



## Vanoaker (Aug 2, 2015)

Pears look the best to me...


----------



## Potatoes (Aug 2, 2015)

Lemons are cute looking


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 2, 2015)

I think the cherries and apples look best,, though the buttfruit is a close third.


----------

